# Britain recommends restricting use of antidepressant (Efexor)



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Britain recommends restricting use of antidepressant*British drug regulators, citing health concerns, recommended yesterday (12/6) that physicians restrict the use of the antidepressant Efexor, made by Wyeth, whose New Jersey-based U.S. branch markets a similar product for the American market. Efexor, marketed as "Effexor" in the United States, may cause irregular heart rhythms, withdrawal symptoms, and a higher rate of death from overdose than similar drugs, British regulators said. They said specialists should limit prescriptions and supervise patients more closely. In a statement, the company disputed the findings and said it would challenge them. It said the label on the U.S. version already discloses certain risks. The drug is Wyeth's best-seller, with sales exceeding $2.7 billion worldwide in 2003. Wyeth's stock closed down $1.29, or 3.1 percent, at $40.27.- AP http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/business/10355021.htm


----------

